# Il fondo WLT interessato all'acquisto del Milan.



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.

Lo stesso fondo a settembre aveva offerto 50 mld per acquistare Tik Tok

*La notizia dell'interesse all'acquisizione del Milan, sul sito di Alexandr Jucov, risale al 18 agosto 2020.*

*Carlo Festa probabilmente ironico:” questo il sito del moldavo che vuole comprare il Milan. Dice di aver fatto un'offerta da 50 miliardi anche per Tik Tok. È detto tutto...*


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.



Innanzitutto speriamo sia impaccato di soldi.. e che sponsorizzi a più non posso.
Comunque come spesso accade.. nessuno sapeva niente.
Un po’ adesso mi spiego l’immobilismo sui rinnovi.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.



Bah...


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto speriamo sia impaccato di soldi.. e che sponsorizzi a più non posso.
> Comunque come spesso accade.. nessuno sapeva niente.
> Un po’ adesso mi spiego l’immobilismo sui rinnovi.



Non credo che sia questa la via che porterà alla cessione...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.



Bhè, interessante a dir poco


----------



## Raryof (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bah...




C'è di mezzo quel Felice Raimondo che era sul forum fino a qualche anno fa, zar dell'est se non ricordo male..
Mi correggo, era Re dell'Est.


----------



## wildfrank (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.



Sarà vero che i fondi sono il futuro....boh, non so cosa pensare.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.



Beh la notizia mi pare ci sia : non è un'indiscrezione ma sono i diretti interessati che fanno un comunicato vero .


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.



La novità è che stavolta c'è un comunicato degli interessati quindi almeno non si parla di indiscrezione ma di notizia. Qualcuno sa qualcosa di questi?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> C'è di mezzo quel Felice Raimondo che era sul forum fino a qualche anno fa, zar dell'est se non ricordo male..
> Mi correggo, era Re dell'Est.



Cavolo è davvero lui


----------



## Theochedeo (6 Marzo 2021)

Boh ragazzi, sti qua da dove saltano fuori? Non riesco manco a capire quanti asset gestiscono


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

Come si sa da tempo, per la cessione del Milan chiedono cifre intorno al miliardo. Roba da sceicchi o poco meno. Tutto è possibile ma non mi pare questo il caso...

Curioso di vedere come andrà a finire


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> C'è di mezzo quel Felice Raimondo che era sul forum fino a qualche anno fa, zar dell'est se non ricordo male..
> Mi correggo, era Re dell'Est.



di mezzo nella notizia o nel fondo?


----------



## Theochedeo (6 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> di mezzo nella notizia o nel fondo?



È tra gli avvocati che seguono la cessione per conto di questo fondo


----------



## danjr (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.



Noi facciamo parte della categoria: rifiuti rinnovabili


----------



## danjr (6 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> C'è di mezzo quel Felice Raimondo che era sul forum fino a qualche anno fa, zar dell'est se non ricordo male..
> Mi correggo, era Re dell'Est.


Non capisco perché non sia più nel forum... è il numero uno per distacco


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2021)

bo... aspetto qualcuno che mi dica che è una bella notizia. io mi astengo perchè non so proprio che dire.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

*Restate on topic per favore *


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.



Che sia questo o qualsiasi altro, c’è da augurarsi che il Milan finisca davvero nelle mani di gente ambiziosa. Perché abbiamo visto ampiamente che a questa proprietà interessa tutto tranne vincere


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capoad Alexandr Jukoc.
> 
> Lo stesso fondo a settembre aveva offerto 50 mld per acquistare Tik Tok



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Marzo 2021)

A prescindere dalla disponibilità economica questi si occupano di sport, non sono come Elliott che ci sono entrati solo per speculare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.
> 
> Lo stesso fondo a settembre aveva offerto 50 mld per acquistare Tik Tok



Incaricato di gestire la trattativa é lo studio dell’ex membro del forum.
Il Re dell’Est 

L’avvocato Felice Raimondo


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.
> 
> Lo stesso fondo a settembre aveva offerto 50 mld per acquistare Tik Tok



I pezzi del puzzle iniziano a combaciare. 
Ora si spiegano tante cose.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

*Carlo Festa probabilmente ironico:” questo il sito del moldavo che vuole comprare il Milan. Dice di aver fatto un'offerta da 50 miliardi anche per Tik Tok. È detto tutto...*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che sia questo o qualsiasi altro, c’è da augurarsi che il Milan finisca davvero nelle mani di gente ambiziosa. Perché abbiamo visto ampiamente che a questa proprietà interessa tutto tranne vincere



Io ancora non ho capito nemmeno quale possa essere questo 'tutto che interessa.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.
> 
> Lo stesso fondo a settembre aveva offerto 50 mld per acquistare Tik Tok
> 
> *Carlo Festa probabilmente ironico:” questo il sito del moldavo che vuole comprare il Milan. Dice di aver fatto un'offerta da 50 miliardi anche per Tik Tok. È detto tutto...*



.


----------



## Mauricio (6 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa probabilmente ironico:” questo il sito del moldavo che vuole comprare il Milan. Dice di aver fatto un'offerta da 50 miliardi anche per Tik Tok. È detto tutto...*



Carlo festa sempre on fire sul Milan. 
Non gli ho visto buttare giù un ruttino sull'inter.

Vabbè ,ora che ha parlato ho capito che è una farsa. 
Altro giro...


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Carlo festa sempre on fire sul Milan.
> Non gli ho visto buttare giù un ruttino sull'inter.
> 
> Vabbè ,ora che ha parlato ho capito che è una farsa.
> Altro giro...



Nella vita tutto è possibile, ma un’offerta da 50 mld probabilmente manco la confederazione galattica degli sceicchi...


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nella vita tutto è possibile, ma un’offerta da 50 mld probabilmente manco la confederazione galattica degli sceicchi...



Non è da escludere che la situazione globale del calcio possa aver convinto la nostra proprietà ad accelerare i tempi della cessione. 

Naturalmente, come giustamente fai notare, tutto dipende dalla valutazione che si dà al Milan. 
Forse però il nostro immobilismo coi rinnovi e sul mercato era ben motivato. 
Vediamo che succede....


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è da escludere che la situazione globale del calcio possa aver convinto la nostra proprietà ad accelerare i tempi della cessione.
> 
> Naturalmente, come giustamente fai notare, tutto dipende dalla valutazione che si dà al Milan.
> Forse però il nostro immobilismo coi rinnovi e sul mercato era ben motivato.
> Vediamo che succede....



Nono, intendevo l’offerta per Tik Tok di cui il moldavo scrive sul sito


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.
> 
> Lo stesso fondo a settembre aveva offerto 50 mld per acquistare Tik Tok
> 
> *Carlo Festa probabilmente ironico:” questo il sito del moldavo che vuole comprare il Milan. Dice di aver fatto un'offerta da 50 miliardi anche per Tik Tok. È detto tutto...*



.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.
> 
> Lo stesso fondo a settembre aveva offerto 50 mld per acquistare Tik Tok
> 
> *Carlo Festa probabilmente ironico:” questo il sito del moldavo che vuole comprare il Milan. Dice di aver fatto un'offerta da 50 miliardi anche per Tik Tok. È detto tutto...*



.


----------



## Doc55 (6 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nono, intendevo l’offerta per Tik Tok di cui il moldavo scrive sul sito



50 Miliardi di dollari .... mi pare una cifra completamente fuori logica.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nella vita tutto è possibile, ma un’offerta da 50 mld probabilmente manco la confederazione galattica degli sceicchi...



Raga, i social valgono tantissimo, non so quanto possa valere tik tok, ma se si parla di Facebook, Twitter ecc. Le cifre sono molto simili a quelle. 

Quando zuccaberg si è comprato whatsapp anni fa lo pagò 9 miliardi se non ricordo male e whatsapp non ha l'indotto di dati che può avere un social. 

Poi non capisco perché dobbiamo attenerci a festa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.
> 
> Lo stesso fondo a settembre aveva offerto 50 mld per acquistare Tik Tok
> 
> *Carlo Festa probabilmente ironico:” questo il sito del moldavo che vuole comprare il Milan. Dice di aver fatto un'offerta da 50 miliardi anche per Tik Tok. È detto tutto...*



Mai sentiti prima, comunque speriamo che una volta tanto ci vada bene.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Raga, i social valgono tantissimo, non so quanto possa valere tik tok, ma se si parla di Facebook, Twitter ecc. Le cifre sono molto simili a quelle.
> 
> Quando zuccaberg si è comprato whatsapp anni fa lo pagò 9 miliardi se non ricordo male e whatsapp non ha l'indotto di dati che può avere un social.
> 
> Poi non capisco perché dobbiamo attenerci a festa



Non è questione di valore ma di chi è in grado di formulare tale offerta


----------



## Raryof (6 Marzo 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 50 Miliardi di dollari .... mi pare una cifra completamente fuori logica.



50 mlrd forse di Lire?
Comunque la cessione potrebbe essere legata al raggiungimento della Champions quest'anno che darebbe un'altra impronta alla gestione da autofinanziamento puro di Elliott degli ultimi anni, chiaro che senza Champs cosa si potrebbe fare? i giovani li hai presi, qualche vecchietto lo hai messo dentro, soldi non ne hai più scuciti e hai fatto tanti prestiti, se non gira quest'anno con lo stesso assetto attuale non arriveresti in Champions nemmeno l'anno prossimo perché poi in estate dovresti prendere un altro allenatore e un altro leader offensivo di valore assoluto.
A quel punto un fondo potrebbe entrare con una minoranza ma mi pare strano, quello che spero è che non saranno altri 5-6 anni di autofinanziamento perché mentre noi rimaniano fermi le altre entrando in Champions di tanto in tanto sopravvivono.
Quello che vuole fare Elliott non lo sa nessuno ma non possono nemmeno accontentarsi del niente o dell'odore della pizza se poi la pizza nemmeno ti arriva a casa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.
> 
> Lo stesso fondo a settembre aveva offerto 50 mld per acquistare Tik Tok
> 
> *Carlo Festa probabilmente ironico:” questo il sito del moldavo che vuole comprare il Milan. Dice di aver fatto un'offerta da 50 miliardi anche per Tik Tok. È detto tutto...*



Guardando nel sito di questo tizio si legge che ha presentato offerte anche per quote di una squadra NBA e una di football americano.

Il tizio sembra serio, però boh.. non si capisce se sia uno a livello Commisso o qualcosa di più. 
Io avevo fatto la bocca su Arnault, quindi sono titubante, ma aspettiamo altre informazioni...


----------



## Theochedeo (6 Marzo 2021)

Il fatto che Sky sport non abbia ancora riportato la notizia fa capire l’affidabilità di sto tizio...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.
> 
> Lo stesso fondo a settembre aveva offerto 50 mld per acquistare Tik Tok
> 
> *Carlo Festa probabilmente ironico:” questo il sito del moldavo che vuole comprare il Milan. Dice di aver fatto un'offerta da 50 miliardi anche per Tik Tok. È detto tutto...*



*La notizia dell'interesse all'acquisizione del Milan, sul sito di Alexandr Jucov, risale al 18 agosto 2020.*


----------



## __king george__ (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.
> 
> Lo stesso fondo a settembre aveva offerto 50 mld per acquistare Tik Tok
> 
> *Carlo Festa probabilmente ironico:” questo il sito del moldavo che vuole comprare il Milan. Dice di aver fatto un'offerta da 50 miliardi anche per Tik Tok. È detto tutto...*



e quanto avrebbe offerto per il milan? mah,,,

penso che come sempre si configurerà in 2 possibilità questa storia:

1)è una sòla

2)è "roba" seria e quindi non ci acquisteranno


----------



## mandraghe (6 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guardando nel sito di questo tizio si legge che ha presentato offerte anche per quote di una squadra NBA e una di football americano.
> 
> Il tizio sembra serio, però boh.. non si capisce se sia uno a livello Commisso o qualcosa di più.
> Io avevo fatto la bocca su Arnault, quindi sono titubante, ma aspettiamo altre informazioni...



Letto anche io.

Valore Washington Wizards: 1,7 mld di $

Valore Washington Football Team: 3,5 mld di dollari.

Inutile dire che nessuno ha, giustamente, dato notizia di questo "interessamento".


Dopo mister Bee, Pablo Diana, Yonghong Li, spalleggiato da David Han Li, mi pare che in quanto a fenomeni da baraccone abbiamo già dato. 

Lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Letto anche io.
> 
> Valore Washington Wizards: 1,7 mld di $
> 
> ...



Tutte le notizie hanno data agosto 2020.
In tutto questo tempo nessuno si è accorto dell'interessamento di questo tizio?


----------



## __king george__ (6 Marzo 2021)

ma poi scusate una cosa...e qui mi riferisco all'ex utente del forum Re dell'Est (che in questo caso è parte della trattativa quindi come si fa a non citarlo):

ha uno studio già cosi importante? no dico perchè per trattative del genere io presumo si avvalgano di studi grossi..sennò almeno per me già la credibilità va a farsi benedire...

è a Milano lui giusto? ma c'entra anche l'avvocato la Scala?


----------



## mandraghe (6 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tutte le notizie hanno data agosto 2020.
> In tutto questo tempo nessuno si è accorto dell'interessamento di questo tizio?




Ovviamente no. Ma chi lo conosce?

Per acquistare una squadra di una lega americana ci vogliono serietà, capitali certi e si deve passare attraverso controlli serissimi. Insomma con gente come questo qua o Yonghong Li i managers di NBA o NFL nemmeno ci parlerebbero.

E' solo un tizio in cerca di pubblicità, come detto, lasciamo perdere.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Marzo 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Letto anche io.
> 
> Valore Washington Wizards: 1,7 mld di $
> 
> ...



chissà che fine ha fatto...sarà tornato in Cina a spezzare braccia per riscuotere i crediti presumo..


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.
> 
> Lo stesso fondo a settembre aveva offerto 50 mld per acquistare Tik Tok
> 
> *Carlo Festa probabilmente ironico:” questo il sito del moldavo che vuole comprare il Milan. Dice di aver fatto un'offerta da 50 miliardi anche per Tik Tok. È detto tutto...*



Non so... io continuo a sperare in un louis vuitton


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guardando nel sito di questo tizio si legge che ha presentato offerte anche per quote di una squadra NBA e una di football americano.
> 
> Il tizio sembra serio, però boh.. non si capisce se sia uno a livello Commisso o qualcosa di più.
> Io avevo fatto la bocca su Arnault, quindi sono titubante, ma aspettiamo altre informazioni...



Eh bhe, Arnault è il sogno di tutti i rossoneri.. e difatti non ci comprerà mai


----------



## mandraghe (6 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> chissà che fine ha fatto...sarà tornato in Cina a spezzare braccia per riscuotere i crediti presumo..




E Mister Bee? e Pablo Dana? Che robe che si son viste in questi anni...

Le ultime notizie su David Han Li si riferiscono ad un'intervista di un anno fa in cui si lamentava che per il Milan spendevano 10 mln al mese e che avevano contro i media ed i "poteri forti". Mah.

Ora è sbucato fuori un altro mitomane in cerca di pubblicità. Tutti da noi, tutti da noi....pazzesco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2021)

Dopo aver letto bene il sito e le date delle news comunque ho cambiato idea rispetto al mio primo post, il tizio non è serio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.
> 
> Lo stesso fondo a settembre aveva offerto 50 mld per acquistare Tik Tok
> 
> ...



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Marzo 2021)

Vedendo meglio sembra uno specchietto per le allodole

Boh, chi vivrà vedrà.


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Marzo 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto speriamo sia impaccato di soldi.. e che sponsorizzi a più non posso.
> Comunque come spesso accade.. nessuno sapeva niente.
> Un po’ adesso mi spiego l’immobilismo sui rinnovi.



Notizia del 18 agosto 2020.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.
> 
> Lo stesso fondo a settembre aveva offerto 50 mld per acquistare Tik Tok
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Marzo 2021)

Ragazzi questo è un millantatore che si fa pubblicità con comunicati ad cazzum. I Singer se la stanno ridendo adesso. Emanerà i comunicati da una roulotte sto tizio


----------



## Mauricio (6 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## Giangy (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.
> 
> Lo stesso fondo a settembre aveva offerto 50 mld per acquistare Tik Tok
> 
> ...



Non mi convince. Preferisco gente fidata e con il grano tipo Arnault, ma chissà se tra qualche anno ci sarà una cessione vera e propria.


----------



## danjr (6 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## danjr (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa probabilmente ironico:” questo il sito del moldavo che vuole comprare il Milan. Dice di aver fatto un'offerta da 50 miliardi anche per Tik Tok. È detto tutto...*



Magari è una copertura per il del grande Manenti


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.
> 
> Lo stesso fondo a settembre aveva offerto 50 mld per acquistare Tik Tok
> 
> ...



*Come detto e ridetto: restate on topic e quotate le news
*


----------



## uolfetto (6 Marzo 2021)




----------



## SoloMVB (6 Marzo 2021)

Eccalla',questa è la scusa che verrà usata per non fare mercato,come si sa in una fase di cessione non vengono fatti movimenti di mercato,quindi che sìa vero o meno tornerà molto utile in estate.


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fondo World Lab Tech (investimenti in energie rinnovabili, infrastrutture, tecnologia e sport) attraverso un comunicato ha fatto sapere di essere interessato all'acquisto del Milan da Elliott. Tale fondo fa capo ad Alexandr Jukoc.
> 
> Lo stesso fondo a settembre aveva offerto 50 mld per acquistare Tik Tok
> 
> ...



Secondo me cerca solo un po' di pubblicità.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Eccalla',questa è la scusa che verrà usata per non fare mercato,come si sa in una fase di cessione non vengono fatti movimenti di mercato,quindi che sìa vero o meno tornerà molto utile in estate.



Il mercato concordato. -parte terza-


----------



## Swaitak (6 Marzo 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Eccalla',questa è la scusa che verrà usata per non fare mercato,come si sa in una fase di cessione non vengono fatti movimenti di mercato,quindi che sìa vero o meno tornerà molto utile in estate.



probabilmente l'unica vera notizia del topic
Due diligence, Closing, Slitta estiva, Frenate ,Accelerate ecc ecc


----------

